# Injecting pork butt



## bbrock (Aug 25, 2010)

I know some people do and some people dont inject boston butt. I have never done it before and I am going to try it at least one time. what do all suggest that I inject it with is there any good recipes for a injection. Thanks for any help or suggestions you all may have.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2010)

Now there are as many injection recipes as there are recipes for pork. I have never injectied a butt or a shoulder. I have found mine come out really juicy without. But If I was going to I might go with a mixture of brothes, and spices. Maybe some garlic and cajun seasoning in some chicken broth might be a good one. Heck go look in the wiki section here maybe under marinades and sauces.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, either, but several people here use Cherry Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Aug 25, 2010)

I like to inject the butts that I smoke.  I usually use, 1 cup chicken broth, 3 T of my rub, stick of real butter, 2 T of lemon juice and a couple pinches of white pepper.  I found that if I grind the rub in a spice grinder prior to adding it to the broth, it dissolves better.  Heat the mixture on stove to melt butter and mix everything together.  Let cool and inject.  For me, it isnt a matter of making the butt jucier, but giving it a better flavor that I like more.  Havent met a person yet that didnt like it.  But I do still smoke them without injecting and still turn out good.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2010)

BBrock said:


> I know some people do and some people dont inject boston butt. I have never done it before and I am going to try it at least one time. what do all suggest that I inject it with is there any good recipes for a injection. Thanks for any help or suggestions you all may have.


I can tell you what NOT to use.

Anything that can break down the meat like a Vinegar based ingredient.

It will make it mushy.

I would stay away from salty ingredients as well.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 25, 2010)

I have done it both ways, and honestly can't tell the difference...

When I do inject them I use apple juice, melon liquor (sweet), dry rub and worchester (sp?) sauce.

No specific amounts for each item, just depends on how it pours out.

I may try coke or dr. pepper next time.

Let us know what you use, and don't forget the Qview!


----------



## rdknb (Aug 25, 2010)

I injected my first on and it came out great so I have been doing it the same way since.  Apple juice, whorchestshire, garlic and s&p


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

I leave mine in the cryovac and use beef broth with some onion and garlic powder. I mix the injection fluid and let it absorb for a while in the fridge, then strain it so it doesn't clog my injector. Sometimes I also add habanero sauce if i'm in the mood for a kick. Let them rest in the fridge overnight and smoke em. Here's one I did with a butt and shoulder. Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=474859#post474859


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 25, 2010)

About 1 cup of apple juice.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 25, 2010)

I use a cup of apple juice with my rub mixed in at about 1-2 tbs of the rub.  For me it is not about the moisture as much as getting my rub flavor deep throughout the meat.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> I use a cup of apple juice with my rub mixed in at about 1-2 tbs of the rub.  For me it is not about the moisture as much as getting my rub flavor deep throughout the meat.


I also use this method but do add 1/4 C of Captain Morgan to the apple juice


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with the last two apple juice a tp or two of rub some captian & I also spritz with it! If you haven't tried soflaquers finishing sauce you should! It's the cherry on top :)  it's in the wiki


----------



## peixegato (Aug 30, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> I can tell you what NOT to use.
> 
> Anything that can break down the meat like a Vinegar based ingredient.
> 
> ...


Someone mentioned Dr. Pepper.  Wouldn't that break down the meat and make it mushy?


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 30, 2010)

peixegato said:


> Someone mentioned Dr. Pepper.  Wouldn't that break down the meat and make it mushy?


I do know that if you use too much of a vinegar base you run the risk of making it mushy.  I won't use apple cider vinegar more than 8-10 hrs before I smoke because when i did, it made it slightly mushy.

I have only heard about the Dr. Pepper and I have not used it yet.  From what I heard it helps bring out the flavor.  Maybe it's reserved more for brisket since it's a tougher meat? 

I know you have to try things once to see if you like the results...


----------



## mkatts (Sep 27, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> I can tell you what NOT to use.
> 
> Anything that can break down the meat like a Vinegar based ingredient.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with all due respect. I inject with my marinade that is at it's base a 50-50 water/Apple cider vinegar. Pulled from heat at 195* and never come out mushy. The main thing besides taste in an injection it make sure your spices can fit through the needle!

Either grind your spices down to fine powder, (pepper corns are the worst), or strain through a cheese cloth.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with Shooter Rick.  It's more about getting flavor in there, than moisture.  I use Cajun Injector garlic flavor, but you could make your own using Lea and Perrins as the base with some garlic and herbs added in.  I like to use something with some pretty bold flavor because I find the pulled pork to be somewhat bland with only the rub on the outside.


----------



## daddyzaring (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a butt I am planning on smoking, and I am thinking about injecting it with honey bbq sause thinned out with honey burbon.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Sep 27, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> I have a butt I am planning on smoking, and I am thinking about injecting it with honey bbq sause thinned out with honey burbon.


I've heard good things about the Honey burbon.  I'm not sure about injecting the BBQ sauce... mainly because I haven't done it.  Doesn't mean it wouldn't be killer though.  Your best be it to try it and see if it works.  Who knows, we may all be doing it by next weekend it if works well.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 27, 2010)

I've never done the Dr. Pepper thing either but from what I understand besides the flavor it gives... it has an advantage having something to do with the carbonation. Thus, beer, sprite... what ever would have the same effect with yet a different flavor. Hopefully some science type will chime in with more on this.


----------



## mobus (Jul 27, 2012)

Cup of apple juice, tablespoon of Worcestershire, tablespoon of soy sauce, tablespoon of honey, tablespoon of Sriracha, one chicken bullion cube. It's got the sweet, heat, salty & savory. Very well rounded flavor. Doesn't overpower the flavor of the meat or clog your injector. Just an all around good injection for a single Boston butt.


----------



## jzampier (Jul 28, 2012)

I have done even parts of apple juice and cherry dr. pepper with my rub, inject, smoke with apple and use soflaquers finishing sauce.  Everytime I try something new and this last time (first time injecting) was the best so far.  I want to try that SoCo Cherry and Cherry Dr. Pepper next time.


----------



## hotpit (Jul 29, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I also use this method but do add 1/4 C of Captain Morgan to the apple juice


I used the capt morgan to baste the cook.........


----------



## rhinton82 (Jul 29, 2012)

*[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Chris Lilly's Six-Time World Championship Pork Shoulder Injection[/font]* [font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup white sugar[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]1/4 cup table salt
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce[/font][font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Combine all ingredients and stir until sugar and salt are dissolved.[/font] 


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have tried several mixtures of injections but I always go back to how my dad did it years ago in a modified trash can, no injection at all, just poured some Schlitz (I use Bud) beer over them while they cooked away.


----------



## mobus (Jul 30, 2012)

Other than boiling brats in beer, just pouring beer over meat is a waste of beer to me and doesn't sound very appetizing.

I know that Famous Dave got his start in Chicago smoking meats in a modified trash can, so I guess that it can work.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 30, 2012)

so far i did injection with cherry Dr pepper. a few friends and relatives are raving about my pulled pork. as a control to the experiment, i gave my pork( no sauce) to a few friends who are finicky. i'm waiting to hear back from them. they do pulled pork a lot. but i think it was a success. next time i will save the drippings and make an AU jus


----------

